
The Incels Getting Extreme Plastic Surgery to Become ‘Chads’ - SonicSoul
https://www.thecut.com/2019/05/incel-plastic-surgery.html
======
Porthos9K
Any male "incel" who could have sex with other men but doesn't because they
insist on being heterosexual is not a real incel. They have options; they just
aren't man enough to exploit them.

